# Setup Kothari Print Pro T-Shirt



## Ruschi82 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello together, 

first of all sorry for my bad english and thanks for - hopefully - help. 

I have to adjust a Epson 1390 DTG printer and have big problems to get the print in the right position. 

I´m not realy shure how it works with the Media size and the settings. 

If I enter the Print settings (Properties) i can select Media Size. I have there "Full Size (12,95x44,00inch) to select. 

If i choose this selection and place my picture i have big troubles to geht the printing in the right position of garment. 

I also found a way to configure my own size of media. I entered my dimensions (11.81x19.68 inch). 
If i load the picture now and watch the preview all seams perfekt but as I start to print my printer gets error (Print location error).

Does somebody know how to setup the program, I hop so. 

I thank you all for support me. 

Best regards from Austria - Berni


----------

